# Water intake?



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

My puppy is 10 weeks old and drinks like he has been living in the desert for weeks. He just drinks and drinks and drinks and in huge amounts. Infact today he drank a whole bowl at one time. He has been checked out and everything and he is very healthy.

Could he really be that thirsty or could it be that he is just being a puppy and curious about what is there and drinking just to drink. Not to mention his drinking makes him have to pee like every 5 minutes. I have even caught him walking up to the water bowl to get a drink squatting right in front of it to pee and then drink some more. It's funny now that I think about it, but wasn't at the time.

I was thinking of maybe only giving him water at set times so he doesn't drink and pee so much, would this be an okay thing to do?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

what bloodline is your dog? if it's anything other than a bully check for worms. if it's a re dog i have no explanation. i own 1 re dog he's cool but really unhealthy not that i have problems with him just he's lazy and breathes real hard. he also drinks gallons at a time. i give him water in a 7# showstopper bucket and i have to fill it 4-5 times a day. vet says he just thirsty he never throws up either he a camel.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

let the puppy drink, you dont want to take away water. lack of water can damage the kidney among other things. If the puppy is drinking in excess, i.e more then a bowl at a time then I would take him to the vet and make sure he has nothing going on that would be causing him to drink more then usual. 

bloodline wont have anything to do with how much water a dog drinks.


----------



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

He was checked out by the vet and got a clean bill of health and we were back at the vet again Monday evening and I brought up the drinking again. Still he is perfectly healthy and nothing is wrong with him. 

Before we went to vet the I gave him fresh water and he drank the whole bowl. At the vets I told her how when he sees is near the water bowl he will just drink the whole thing, she decided to give him a bowl as she wanted to see what I was talking about and he also drank the whole thing. 

She thought his drinking was exessive and since there are no health issues to why he is drinking so much to now allow him to have so much water. This was not my usual vet, she was another vet at the same office though, but I don't know a whole lot about her. I usually always see the same vet, but he is on vacation. Do you guys think she was wrong about this since you guys feel him having free water is important?

I have raised many puppies before, but I have never had one that drank like this before so this is all new to me.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

too much water can be harmful kidney failure can occur. It happened to a young man while I attended Chico state. I would say let him drink in moderation. He doesn't need ten bowls a day. If you see him going for the whole bowl stop him or distract him. Grizz will keep drinking out of the fawcet as long as it's running. How big is your bowl?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

A dog can suffer from water intoxication.(funny that I would know this and not know about grapes...doh) Which could lead to respitory failure, fluid around the heart and even swelling of the brain, and death. Some refer to it as salt poisoning...cause it screws up the sodium and electrolyte balance.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yes your organs cant filter the water fast enough and it breaks them down and you die. Its kinda like your body being drowned from the inside out. Your body can die of many things that are normal and safe...too much of a good thing. If you smoke 150lbs of weed in an hour you can overdose...too much of a great thing LOL.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL. That's a lot of weed.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

My dog is totally opposite. I only put about 1 inch of water in her bowl at a time (in case the little kids dump it) and it's never dry. Strange but true. One of her littermates is just like your pup. He will drink until he throws up. Been that way his whole life.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If I were you I would ask for a blood test to be done. My vet does one that has the whole spectrum on it it shows the calcium/ phospherus ration the BUN ( kidney) and everything else it will tell you if your pup is healthy. It cost 50$ up here. I don't think that it is all that healthy for your pup to drink that much. I have raised alot of orphan pups and never had one that drank inexcess.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i agree with mymikado...

My pups were on a strict food and water schedule to help with the potty training. they got water about 3 times a day... once after their morning pee followed by another potty break, at lunch time (if i am home) then potty break, and when i get home (around 6) i leave the water bowl down until about 8 o clock so they are all peed out before bed time (around 10pm).


----------



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> If I were you I would ask for a blood test to be done.


Been there done that - twice in fact. He got it done when I first noticed the problem and again as a recheck when the issue continued.

Right now the vet suggested giving him water with every meal since the dry food will make them thirsty, but don't fill the bowl all the way and let him drink what he wants. After meal time pick up the water bowl and offer him a small drink every couple of hours.

I am going to start this routine tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

MGA828 said:


> Been there done that - twice in fact. He got it done when I first noticed the problem and again as a recheck when the issue continued.
> 
> Right now the vet suggested giving him water with every meal since the dry food will make them thirsty, but don't fill the bowl all the way and let him drink what he wants. After meal time pick up the water bowl and offer him a small drink every couple of hours.
> 
> I am going to start this routine tomorrow and see how it goes.


Good idea.


----------

